# spaying precautions



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

So my 5 month old chihuahua mix is currently on day 5 of post spay surgery. I just want to hear some of your personal stories. Like if you guys coned her, and if she was really active, or did she jump on couches, just a few days afterwards. 

I want to know if anything bad happened, or if nothing happened at all. 

this is my first dog ever! and I'm just a little pre-cautious with everything.

Her current situation is that she's jumping on the couches, going up and down the stairs, I know that she should be resting a lot, but sometimes these things are just impossible to control. 

She also started hacking (?) choking (?) today, but when I googled it I've read up that it could have been reverse sneezing due to allergies or changing weather.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

How's your girl doing today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

so far today she has not done any of those choking sounds. She's acting normal, like she did before she was spayed. We're still trying to keep her not that active by not throwing her toys across the room and have her chase it. 

Do dogs act any differently when their in pain??


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well that's good she's doing better. Mine just lay around usually or get really quiet, loss of appetite. But every dog is different. Just keep a close eye on her. Hopefully she will be better in no time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks  do you think a short walk will do fine?? I'd rather take her out on a good paced walk than have her run around like a psycho


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't see the harm in it. Especially if she's up for it. Then maybe she will be tired and take a nap later 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is just day 5, I'd say she should have some on leash exercise like a walk, but no running, or jumping. I had my girls in a playpen for most of the day, unless they were in my lap. After the stitches were removed on day 10 I let them do as they pleased.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We took the cone off (probably not the best idea, but he was always with us) because it was so pathetic, he couldn't even walk with it on and he quickly learned "No Lick". He actually figured out that he wasn't supposed to lick the incision. This is probably terrible advice and I'm only commenting on our experience, not suggesting it is good for others. Those soft cones look like a good idea.


----------



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

we actually never put the cone on her. I got my dog from the shelter, and the spay was included. So I drop her off and shelter and they take her to wherever she gets spayed. So I never had one to one contact with a vet.

When I asked the shelter lady if she needed a cone she looked at me like "why would a dog need a cone".


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a revolving door of just fixed dogs through the house because we foster. Our vet does not give cones to girls, only boys get cones. I've never had a problem with a girl licking and opening anything up.


----------



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

Little update***

Don't know what happened all the sudden but Bella keeps making upchucking sounds. I wouldn't be so worried if it doesn't happen every few minutes. It's really making her exhausted. so going to take her to the vet later today and see if anything's wrong.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if the anesthesia tube scratched her throat? Hopefully she'll make a quick recovery.


----------



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

she's fine. She's either developed kennel cough or it's just allergies. She doesn't have a temperature or anything. thank god.

She just needs to take some pills to decrease the coughing.. or as I like to think Choking noise of hell


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

bellabellabear said:


> she's fine. She's either developed kennel cough or it's just allergies. She doesn't have a temperature or anything. thank god.
> 
> 
> 
> She just needs to take some pills to decrease the coughing.. or as I like to think Choking noise of hell



Awe poor baby. Hopefully she will be 100% soon. I know you can't wait to have her her normal self again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

When I got Lola back after her spay my previously potty trained puppy was having major potty accidents and once even peed on my bed with no indication she was about to go. She even look surprised that it happened! I was so upset, I was convinced they had really messed something up and ruined my baby forever. When she went back to the vet the next day they took a urine sample and when it was normal they decided that what they called the "uterine stump", cervix I guess, was swollen and pressing on her bladder. We were sent home with some metacam to reduce swelling and she was normal in about a day. I have been happy to have the leftover metacam around too as it has come in handy for minor injuries and after shot soreness.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The post that describes the kennel cough is priceless. My poor little Mandy (rip) got it AFTER the shot. Vet insisted on the shot 'cause we were going where there were about 150 dogs. We were on the way to camp gone to the dogs in Vermont, and poor Mandy sounded like a St. Bernard coughing! Vet tech at camp asked me to keep her away from the other dogs. So she spent the week in a playpen, and being walked away from the others. She was fine after 5-6 days with no treatment. Vet tech checked on her daily, and said she'd be fine.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Molly felt very sorry for herself the day of the surgery, she just wanted cuddling, didn't wee until the evening of the following day. The day after she just slept and wanted to just rest and chill out, she was a tiny bit sick and shaky when she first got up but nothing too unexpected. She had about three wee accidents in odd places but vet said it was probably pain. By day three of post-op she was back to normal and it was very hard to keep her from zooming about! Vet doesn't like the cones and doesn't give them out unless they start to really disturb the stitches but he said this was mostly boys. She did develop kennel cough a fortnight later but all in all it was far less frightening than I thought it would be and she healed beautifully with such a tiny scar (and dissolvable).

How's your girl doing now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellabellabear (Apr 19, 2014)

She seems to be doing much better than yesterday that's for sure. She hasn't coughed all that much today. especially when compared to yesterday.

It seems that kennel cough is quite common then after some kind of big medical thing.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

When Cuddles first came home, she was really tired, and all she wanted to do was sleep. Then, in a day or two, she wanted to run around and play with the other dogs so bad. I had to watch her really carefully. 

She did lick her incision a little, but I sprayed bitter apple spray on a cotton ball and wiped it ***around*** the incision, not in it. That stopped her, but I kept having to apply it, since she did try once or twice a few days later. 

I was quite paranoid after she got spayed, because she's such an active little girl.


One issue I had, though, that made me nervous is one of her end stitches took a few weeks to dissolve, and it was sticking out a little. That meant I didn't feel safe with giving her a bath at the time. I took her to the vet, though, and the vet said it was normal and that it'd eventually come out. A few days after I took her, she had a small bump around the stitch, and then it came out a couple days after.


----------

